# jetta 2002 mk4 fuel gauge problem



## chinaman2222 (Apr 8, 2011)

i have a 2002 jetta 2.0 and the fuel gauge seems to work only half the time need some help guys..


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

what is it doing just not working sticking or what whats the details


----------

